# Results Dutch Open Hapkido (incl. Pics)



## nlkenpo (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi All,

Last sunday (april 15th) for the 6th time the Dutch open Hapkido championships took place, including for the 4th time a team of Kenpoists.

The competition consists of self defense techniques, only one attacker allowed, with whom you are considered a team (so both get trophees).

The results were:
In the A-class (brown belt) division:
JP Bolhuis, attacked by me: first place

In the masterclass (black belt), under 34:
Ernst Blikslager, attacked by Jaap van de Ridder: second place
Jaap van de Ridde, attacked by Ernst Blikslager: third place
Jeroen Terpstra, attacked by me: third place
(two third places, a bit weird, but appearently that's possible in Hapkido 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

In the masters class, over 33:
Myself, attacked by Jeroen Terpstra: first place.





Me doing Shield and Sword to Jeroen





JP doing Obscure Claws to me





Jeroen doing Hooking Wings to me





Jaap doing Desceptive Panther to Ernst





Ernst doing Thundering Hammers to Jaap


----------



## Carol (May 1, 2007)

Awesome pics.  Looks like a great time!


----------

